# IBC Blue Marble HM With Some Dragon Influence



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, This Is A Video Of My IBC HalfMoon Blue Marble Fry
This is something I have been working on since i started keeping bettas 3 years ago, 2 years of breeding. Anyway once I found out about the IBC And The Betta Standards, And that it wasnt the best idea to breed store bought bettas. For a lot of different reason's, Feeding into the betta in a cup, Not knowing any genetics, Not knowing what your going to get in the spawn because you dont no what the parents or grandparents look like. Not knowing the age of the betta and so on, I wont get into that, It's a whole different topic. 
Anyway like most people out there when I do something I want to do it the best I can. And with a petsmart HM costing the same price as a Halfmoon from bettysplendens.com. I ordered my first show quality HalfMoon Betta Pair, While waiting on them, I joined the IBC Betta congress, I started reading and researching untill my head hurt. I new what to look for in a betta and what traits should be culled out, I learned better ways to breeding and I got to talk to top Betta Breeders in the world. 
So with all this knowledge I had now I got my pair, I turned around and ordered my 2nd pair on AquaBid.com from aquastar71, I bought into his Sky Line breed of bettas. 
Now I had a lot of set backs last year but I was still able to get this line going.
IBC Blue Marble HalfMoon With Some Dragon... Great looking fry.
Thanks for reading my story and here is the Video so everyone can see how things are going...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ODfh7anFc4


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are SO cute!!! 
Makes me want to breed and raise them, but i'm definitely not going to do that unless I know what i'm doing....and I don't. lol
So I'm not.

They are very pretty.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice! How big? My platinums/dragons don't grow very fast....despite 90% daily water changes and good food and of course bigger growouts.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the one with dark blue spots and black lips and the dark blue one. Can't wait to see them full grown. How many do you have?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I only ended up with 20 this time, But I just Had another spawn last night. Looks like about 30 or more in that spawn. I am just going to keep spawning my bettysplendens bettas and my Aquastar bettas, And I am just going to keep crossing them. I will take all the Top Picks and breed them making my own line. I want to make some of the top bettas in the USA, I dont even care about selling them I am all about the best finage, The best looking betta. But if I wanted to sell them, I wouldnt have any left,. Everyone wants them like now...


----------

